# Reiner Prepaid Daten Tarif



## Saguya (30. Juli 2020)

Hiho,

gibt es bei uns in DE einen reinen Daten Prepaid Tarif mit so 50GB + für Tablets etc?
Habe bisher nur max. 8GB Tarfie gefunden oder 5GB für 35€, das ist mir doch etwas zu teuer...
Bin viel unterwegs und benutze mein Tablet unterwegs halt für Plex etc. zum schauen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2020)

Habe mein Handy Vertrag über handyvertrag.de.
Hier gibt es auch mit monatlicher Vertragszeit gute Angebote.
Handytarife: Alle Tarife auf einen Blick | handyvertrag.de

Smatmobil hat auch ähnliche Angebote, hat aber zusätzlich auch Prepaid Angebote mit dabei.
Prepaid-Tarife & Karte mit LTE super guenstig
Mobiles Internet: guenstige LTE Datentarife

handyvertrag.de und Smartmobil gehören beide zu Drillisch Online GmbH und sind nur vom Shop her getrennt. Aber handyvertrag.de hat dennoch oft die besseren Angebote.

Mit dem Netz bin ich sehr zufrieden und unsere Handys laufen seit Jahren schon über Smartmobil und seit Anfang des Jahres laufen zwei Verträge über handyvertrag.de. Mein alter Vertrag lief 3 Jahre lang mit Monatiger Kündigungsfrist und wurde letztens damit ich noch ein neues Handy mit dazu beziehen kann auf 24 Monatigem Vertrag neu bezogen.

Bei den Links habe ich aber nur Angebote eingestellt die nur mit einem Daten Tarif zu tun haben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht ist Freenet Funk was für dich.


----------



## Robstar85 (30. Juli 2020)

freenet FUNK App - Buche easy und guenstig deinen Wunschtarif  kann ich auch empfehlen.

Unlimited LTE für 0,99ct pro Tag finde ich ein faires Angebot. Bin beruflich sehr viel unterwegs und nutze es jetzt seit ca einem Jahr. Hatte am Anfang bedenken wegen dem E-Plus Netz, kann mich aber überhaupt nicht beschweren. Hatte nie wirklich Probleme mit Empfang. Durchschnittliche Downloadraten von 30.000 bis 100.000kbit. Da man täglich kündigen kann gibt es ja auch kein Risiko.


----------



## Saguya (30. Juli 2020)

Danke, ich schaue mir mal die Tarife alle an


----------



## warawarawiiu (30. Juli 2020)

Freenet Funk auch eine Empfehlung von mir. Funktioniert seit ca. ewigkeiten absolut problemlos.


----------



## Saguya (30. Juli 2020)

Freenet Funk klingt nicht schlecht, aber dazu brauche ich ja PayPal, was ich aber nicht benutze, das es meine Bank geschweige Kredit Karten Daten nicht nimmt und ich immer "Der Zugriff auf Ihr Konto wurde vorübergehend eingeschränkt" habe ... egal ob ich meine Daten dahin schicke ...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Juli 2020)

Du kannst auch per Überweisung an Paypal Geld einzahlen (auf dein vorher erstellten Paypal Acc. ) und dann wird halt durch Freenet vom Paypal Guthaben abgebucht.


----------



## Saguya (30. Juli 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du kannst auch per Überweisung an Paypal Geld einzahlen (auf dein vorher erstellten Paypal Acc. ) und dann wird halt durch Freenet vom Paypal Guthaben abgebucht.



Aber geht auch nur, wenn ich keinen Konflikt in PP habe, so kann ich kein Geld Senden/Einzahlen usw. daher hab ich mich eig. Jahre geweigert PP zu benutzen.


----------

